# Mail 2.0 et Exchange



## tyler_d (1 Juin 2005)

Bonjour

Mon imac est relié au réseau windows de l'entreprise.

Les mails sont stockés sur un serveur Exchange 2003 (le dernier...) 

J'avais donc un pc, avec Outlook et mes dossiers de mail et les mails eux meme stockés sur le seveur.

Est-il possible de récupérer ces mails (et si possible leur classement) avec Mail ????

Merci par avance !


----------



## Marc-André (1 Juin 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Mon imac est relié au réseau windows de l'entreprise.
> 
> ...


Il n'y a aucun problème si les courriel son stocké comme tu dis sur le serveur
 

Lorsque tu créera ton compte dans Mail indique lui Exchange et insère tes paramètres d'utilisateur le tout fonction numéro UN pour moi    

Marc-André


----------



## tyler_d (2 Juin 2005)

merci....

c'est ce que j'aurais fait, mais d'après mon prestataire informatique, il faut installer sur le serveur (MS Windows serveur edition small office) un autre composant de Windows serveur :

EWA (je ne sais plus à quoi corresponde les initiales...)

Je ne sais plus quoi penser ! le mac est tellement meconnu, commet savoir si mon prestataire a raison ?

merci


----------



## Marc-André (2 Juin 2005)

Je connais OWA mais pas EWA....

Outlook Web Access

EWA peut-être est-ce une traduction française...   Des fois vous les français vous traduisez des trucs bizarrement...   

Je peut pas t'aider plus je pense pas que OWA soit nécessaire... as-tu tenté la manoeuvre via Mail?

Marc-André


----------



## rhapsody (2 Juin 2005)

il faut que le serveur exchange ait l'IMAP d'activité. OWA est je pense nécessaire


----------



## jlba (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un peu le meme souci.
Avec une connexion VPN de Cisco
J'arrive a me connecter a la  messagerie de ma societé via entourage (le parametrage se fait tout seul), mais je n'arrive pas a faire de meme avec MAil.
Quand je tente de creer le compte exchange sur mail; il me demande de renseigner des champs dont je ne connais pas les infos car la connexio via Cisco est automatique. ces champs sont le serveur pop et smtp.
Ds le parametrage de entourage ses champs n'aparaiise pas.
Quelqu'un aurait 'il une idée.
Merci et bon week end.


----------



## Iotai (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai le meme souci...
J'utilise une adresse outlook web https://teal.macompagnie.com/exchange/ pour y accéder en web. Le server pour y accéder via Outlook est "Brian". C'est la seule chose à taper... Dans Mail 2, dans les paramètres SMTP, j'ai tenté de taper tout ce que je pouvais, rien n'y fait...

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur


----------



## Iotai (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai le meme souci...
J'utilise une adresse outlook web https://teal.macompagnie.com/exchange/ pour y accéder en web. Le server pour y accéder via Outlook est "Brian". C'est la seule chose à taper... Dans Mail 2, dans les paramètres SMTP, j'ai tenté de taper tout ce que je pouvais, rien n'y fait...

Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur


----------



## grig (22 Juin 2006)

t'es s&#251;r que tu peux publier comme &#231;a le nom du serveur ? peut-&#234;tre que maintenant tout le monde peut y aller...


----------



## Iotai (22 Juin 2006)

Peut être que le nom de l'entreprise en question n'est pas "macompagnie" et que le serveur nommé "Brian" est simplement une machine possédant en SMB le nom Brian...

Quelqu'un a une piste pour mon problème ?


----------



## Dadourun (21 Septembre 2006)

L'aide de Mail indique que "Pour que Exchange soit compatible avec Mail, les administrateurs de Exchange doivent configurer le serveur Exchange pour l'accès IMAP. Certains administrateurs de système font référence au Serveur Outlook Web Access comme un serveur IIS (Internet Information Services)."

D'après ce que je comprends, si ta société a configuré le serveur Exchange pour l'accès IMAP, c'est gagné et ça devrait marcher depuis longtemps, sinon c'est perdu !

Cela me semble être un réel frein à l'intégration des macs dans l'environnement des entreprises (pas d'accès à l'annuaire pour des raisons similaires, d'ailleurs), même si Microsoft fourni Entourage (pas gratuit...), qui est opérationnel pour le mail et l'agenda (mais, encore une fois, pas pour l'annuaire).

Je doute quand même qu'Apple ait laissé ce sujet de côté. Si quelqu'un trouve trouve la solution pour quand même pénétration ce monde...


----------

